

uWSGI 1.9.11 released with PyPy support - kevinburke
http://uwsgi-docs.readthedocs.org/en/latest/PyPy.html

======
616c
Every time uWSGI comes up they impress a little more with their documentation,
feature set, and performance. It is the first time in a long time I read the
docs cover to cover when I have downtime to learn what cool things I have been
missing.

I am new to the web programming game, but when I bought a VPS research told me
this was the premiere middleware stack if I was interested in Python, and it
handles just about everything else, so I kept reading to find so much cool
stuff.

~~~
akx
I'm glad the docs (among other things) are to your liking. :D

~~~
616c
Yo, if you are one of the uWSGI guys, I spotted a typo in the notes linked
above. Check out my pull request on Github when you are free.

~~~
akx
Roberto already merged that, I see :)

I just made a PR for a pile of changes on top of that.

And I'm just a docs guy really, not affiliated with Unbit (the project's main
sponsor) at all.

------
fijal
Benchmarks: [http://uwsgi-
docs.readthedocs.org/en/latest/PyPy_benchmarks....](http://uwsgi-
docs.readthedocs.org/en/latest/PyPy_benchmarks.html)

Note that the benchmarks are _preliminary_ as in there is both a lot of
improvement possibility and we're not 100% sure if those are reasonable
numbers. Also, the memory footprint mostly shows the base-interpreter size,
your mileage may vary a lot.

~~~
bsaul
very intersting link. the article mentions the possibility of pypy removing
the GIL. Could anyone explain what's so difficult with GIL removal in general,
and how,come pypy theoritically has this possibility while cpython does not ?

~~~
fijal
GIL removal is easy. The hard part is that locking all the structures in order
to avoid interpreter crashes (which are not acceptable in a language like
python) is hard. It's not impossible though, jython did that. CPython
additionally has a hard-to-remove refcounting GC strategy which makes it
really hard to do any sort of GIL-less CPython without a major performance hit
on locking every object at every refcount.

